# My First Egg!



## youngfarmer (Sep 14, 2013)

Been waiting a while, but my RIR laid her first egg today! In the nest box, too.


----------



## youngfarmer (Sep 14, 2013)

youngfarmer said:


> Been waiting a while, but my RIR laid her first egg today! In the nest box, too.


The egg!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations !


----------



## youngfarmer (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks! It's a little smaller than a large egg from the store, but I'll give her a break. After all, it's her first one!


----------

